# Crokinole Game Board



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

This turned out to be a good beginner project for me. I learned to use my router circle jig, some wood bending techniques and the frustrations of trying to achieve a glass like playing surface.

The origins of Crokinole are debated, but most people believe it came to Ontario, Canada from parts unknown in the early 1800's. It took off in Ontario and northern border states of the US. A bit like shuffle board. You flick the discs with your finger trying to knock off your opponents or go for the middle slot to score.

I learned how to make my board from the Hilinski family. They have an excellent website where they teach the game and sell their own hand made boards. They are such great fans of the game that they also give a free step by step instruction on how to make your own board. This game is a blast at Xmas. Anyone can learn it and have fun at it instantly.

A 4 by 8 sheet of plywood(baltic birch in my case) makes two boards with no waste. The cut offs are used for the board backing and to form the gutter. The rails are made from ribbon grain fir(a bad choice in retrospect, lots of splitting and getting chewed up in my surface planer). Used my circle jig to cut out the playing surface, bases and scoring lines. Finished the playing surface with 10 coats of water based minwax clear gloss polyurethane then sanded it with 400, 600, 800 and 1500 grit sand paper with my orbital sander. Once the surface was sanded I used carnuba car wax. The discs fly off the board. I used minwax water based coffee stain for the rails. The natural baltic birch playing surface hid imperfections in the finishing better than the dark stained playing surface. The discs are available from Lee Valley. The posts are threaded shelf pegs also from Lee Valley.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jamie, Nice job looks great


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work ! That looks like a neat game . Do you have to shoot your puck from behind the line that's close to the outer perimeter?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Crokinole Rules


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the post , Jamie . Nice work.


Rog


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Jamie.


----------

